# 3 way valve



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Here is my problem, when Grandpa had the cabin remodeled the plumber ran the pex water lines from the well pump in the crawl space up the walls through the ceiling and down the walls to the sink, and toilet. To drain the water you have to unhook the lines at the shut off valves under the sink and toilet. My question is do they make a 3 way valve so all I would have to do is turn it to drain the lines. 2 box stores said nobody makes something like that.


Thanks


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

nitetime said:


> Here is my problem, when Grandpa had the cabin remodeled the plumber ran the pex water lines from the well pump in the crawl space up the walls through the ceiling and down the walls to the sink, and toilet. To drain the water you have to unhook the lines at the shut off valves under the sink and toilet. My question is do they make a 3 way valve so all I would have to do is turn it to drain the lines. 2 box stores said nobody makes something like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Maybe I am missing something but could you just use two valves?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ask 3 times, and get 3 different answers. lol


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

What about hooking up a vacuum pump?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

At the lowest point in the per lines put a T in with a ball valve, when you want to drain the system down turn the water off open the faucet then open the ball valve for the stool flush after the ball valve is open. If you want you can put a line running outside so you don’t get water on the floor.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Since the pipes run into the crawl space then up through the attic you will need to add a drain point to both sides of the attic lines or blowout the lines to move the water over the hump.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

The pex comes out the walls about 4 " so I would have to put a tee in with a ball valve and then the shut off to the sink and toilet. It would nice just to replace the valve to the sink supply line with a 3 way.

I know nothing about pex so I might make up copper at home then connect it to the pex. 

I found a valve on Lowes website that is 3 way.its like a .125" supply line to an Ice maker. But there is no description on the website. So I don't know if it will work.
And it is website order only.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Pex is really easy. Watch a few You Tube vids on how to work with it. Much easier than copper. You can find push to connect T's and use those, too. Shark Bites, and there are some plastic ones. Shark's are a little pricey, but they work well. Take some pics and go to HD or Menard's. They'll fix you up.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

If going the pex route, I would spend the $$ and use brass sharkbite or equivalent - Pex line will expand if some water gets trapped and your weak point will be the plastic fitting and your failure 
point.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Where is you cabin at? If it’s not to far out of the way I have all the pex tools and can show you how to make up the joints. I have the 1/2 pipe and T’s just need to get the valves and we can do that at menards. Might take 20-30 minutes to make everything up.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I found this valve on Amazon. It is a 3 way 5/8" x 3/8" x 1/4". Same as Lowes.
I was thinking of trying the pex to the 5/8" the the 3/8" to the sink and have the 1/4" for a drain.
I don't remember the size valves they used. I think it's 1/2" pex from the walls and to a standard valve. (Have not bought one in 10 years and the mind wonders) you guy's will know the size.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

That valve would not work. If you are set on a single valve look at Keeney dual shut off valves.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Hey thanks I think that would be the easiest fix.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

30.00 ea.


----------

